# Home Bond House Building Manual 6th Edition



## card789 (12 Oct 2011)

Trying to lay my hands on the above book, anyone got any suggestions? Easons can't locate it for me Homebond not replying. Any other ideas on where to find? Thanks


----------



## onq (18 Oct 2011)

The Technical Guidance Documents showing means to comply with the building regulations are available for free on the DOEHLG website.

http://www.environ.ie/en/TGD/

I understand that the Homebond book may be a colloquial interpretation of these and some people have expressed concern about some of the details in it.

However there are twelve highly technical books and several key details are not spelled out properly in them.
Fire safety implications of ducting and insulation are not really discussed in any detail for domestic work.

If you intend to carrying out building work I respectfully suggest that you seek professional advice.
If you have a specific technical question you can ask and hopefully someone can answer it.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                as a defence or support -    in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal           action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                Real Life with rights to       inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the           matter     at  hand.


----------



## picorette (19 Oct 2011)

Currently out of print. It is available in some public libraries, and the UCD Architectural Library at Richview has copies. You could also check adverts.ie which has had copies for sale previously.

As Homebond House Building Manual shows best building practice together with summary of Building Regulations, & I understand that the main difference between each edition is updates to the Building Regulations, as ONQ suggests you could consult the Technical Guidance Documents of the Building Regulations on the Dept Of Environment website, and refer to an earlier edition for best building practice.

Hope that is of use.


----------



## card789 (19 Oct 2011)

Thanks for link to those Guidance Documents. I have engaged Professionals however I just want to undertake some reading so that I can better understand and question the advice which I am being given. 
Thanks


----------



## lowCO2design (19 Oct 2011)

picorette said:


> Currently out of print.


i'd imagine the reason its out of print is its out of date...
with the new part L's and BER introduction there needs to be a holistic approach taken, something that cannot be achieved by specific examples in a home-bond book


----------



## picorette (19 Oct 2011)

7th edition due to be published February 2012 if you can wait that long ...


----------



## Armada (19 Oct 2011)

Is there something in particular you want from it?


----------



## onq (20 Oct 2011)

card789 said:


> Thanks for link to those Guidance Documents. I have engaged Professionals however I just want to undertake some reading so that I can better understand and question the advice which I am being given.
> Thanks



Feel free to ask the question here.


ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                as a defence or support -    in     and    of        itself  -         should       legal           action        be           taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                Real Life with rights to       inspect     and       issue         reports    on     the           matter     at  hand.


----------

